# ACPI Support

## fraterm

Is the 2.4.19-rc_1 gentooized kernel working well with ACPI support?

Anyone else out there want to work on workarounds for this issue?

I believe any apps in KDE / gnome that monitor battery status and system level stuff that manages sleep mode and shutdown reboot behavior are pretty porked.

Though I did write my own shell script that polled the data in /proc/acpi/BAT0/battery.info to get around these problems.

If someone needs a quick and dirty battery life monitor I can provide that.

----------

## amasidlover

You can modify the gnome battstat aplet (at least the gnome 2 version anyway) to monitor BAT0 not BAT1, its in linux-acpi.c in the source. According to the author he's got a fix but hasn't put it in yet...

Alex

----------

